# Lizenz auf USB Stick



## M-Arens (28 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir einer sagen ob es möglich ist seine Lizenzkeys auf einen USB Stick zu bringen? Habe an meinem Notebook kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr.
Imm wenn ich probiere die Keys auf den Stick zu bringen meckert das ding.

Vielen Dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## seeba (28 März 2006)

M-Arens schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen ob es möglich ist seine Lizenzkeys auf einen USB Stick zu bringen? Habe an meinem Notebook kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr.
> Imm wenn ich probiere die Keys auf den Stick zu bringen meckert das ding.
> ...


Hatten wir schon mal. Sollte mit den neuen Floating Licenses gehen!


----------



## M-Arens (28 März 2006)

Habe ich probiert geht aber nicht.
Kannst du du mir sagen wie du es gemacht hast?


----------



## eisen (28 März 2006)

Ne das geht nicht da kommt dann die Fehlermeldung unsicheres Laufwerk wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. 

Aber was du machen kannste einfach über ein Netzwerk entweder auf einen anderen PC und Festplatte speichern, oder auf ein Freigegebenes Diskettenlaufwerk zugreifen.


----------



## volker (28 März 2006)

wie erwähnt geht das *nur *mit den lizenzen vom typ: floating.

arbeiten kann man aber mit der lizenz auf dem stick aber nicht. kann man nur zum übertragen benutzen.


----------



## knabi (28 März 2006)

Auskunft der SIEMENS-Lizenz-Wiederherstellungs-Hotline (Notebook-HD war gecrasht, Wiederherstellung der Lizenz über die Hotline super schnell und unproblematisch - man muß SIEMENS auch mal loben  !) zum Thema "Übertragen im Netzwerk":

"Schalten Sie bitte auf beiden betroffenen Rechnern für die Zeit der Lizenzübertragung die Virenscanner aus, die könnten die Lizenz als Schädling betrachten und unbrauchbar machen!"  

Habe ich allerdings noch nie gemacht, die Übertragung der Lizenzen funktioniert auch bei laufenden Virenscannern.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## eisen (28 März 2006)

Sorry  muss mich korrigieren hab das eben mal ausprobiert geht nun auch auf USB Stick.


----------



## seeba (28 März 2006)

eisen schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry  muss mich korrigieren hab das eben mal ausprobiert geht nun auch auf USB Stick.


Sag ich doch!


----------



## M-Arens (2 Mai 2006)

Also bei mir klappt das immer noch nicht


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2006)

Evt. USB-Stick nochmal formatieren. Natürlich den leeren!!!


----------



## M-Arens (3 Mai 2006)

Jetzt hat es geklappt!!!  

Danke


----------



## M-Arens (3 April 2007)

Wie sieht das denn mit den Single Lizenzen aus??


----------



## Grollmus (3 April 2007)

Ich arbeite immer mit USB-Stick, unabhängig ob floating oder single Lizenz. Es hängt jedoch davon ab wie der USB-Stick formatiert ist. 
Der Stick muss als Festplatte nicht als Wechseldaträger formatiert sein.


----------



## o.s.t. (3 April 2007)

Grollmus schrieb:


> Der Stick muss als Festplatte nicht als Wechseldaträger formatiert sein.


 interressant! und wie geht das?

o.s.t.


----------



## Grollmus (3 April 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> interressant! und wie geht das?
> 
> o.s.t.


 
Hierfür habe ich leider keine allgemeingültige Lösung. Ich habe "JetFlash" UBS-Sticks. Bei denen war eine Software für die Formatierung dabei. 
Je nach Formatierung kann ich Autorisierungen auf dem Stick speichern oder auch nicht.

Müstest mal bei Google nach Formatierungsprogrammen für USB-Sticks suchen.


----------



## Markus (3 April 2007)

1. knabi hat recht was das wiederherstellen von lizenzen angeht ist siemens wirklich schnell und man muss sie dafür loben.

2. lizenezen auf usb sind kein problem, seit step7 v5.4 werden die lizenezen auch auf einem 64mb stick ausgeliefert und nicht mehr auf floppy.

3. möglicherweise liegt es an der lizenez?
ich kann die lizenz von wincc flex und step7 5.4 problemlos auf den usb stick schieben, aber die von step5 v7.x geht nicht. bei dieser kommt immer ein fehler und ich muss sie auf einen floppy machen...

fazit:
nach meinen erfahrungen geht usb-stick nicht mit allen lizenzen.


----------



## Grollmus (3 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> 3. möglicherweise liegt es an der lizenez?
> ich kann die lizenz von wincc flex und step7 5.4 problemlos auf den usb stick schieben, aber die von step5 v7.x geht nicht. bei dieser kommt immer ein fehler und ich muss sie auf einen floppy machen...
> 
> fazit:
> nach meinen erfahrungen geht usb-stick nicht mit allen lizenzen.


 
Ich habe bisher alle Autorisierungen per USB-Stick übertragen und wir haben jede Menge davon. Wir hatten letzte Woche noch einen S5-Kurs, da habe ich die STEP 5/ST Basis 7.x per USB-Stick übetragen.
Ich meine es liegt an der Formatierung des Sticks.


----------



## Markus (3 April 2007)

hört sich plausibel an, doof ist nur das der stick von siemens ist bzw. mit v5.4 ausgeliefert wurde. die hätte den ja auch gleich "s5 kompatibel" formatieren können.

aber gut ich formatiere ihn mal als festplatte.


----------



## M-Arens (3 April 2007)

Also ich habe mal gesucht aber kein Programm gefunden mit dem das geht.
Hat vielleicht einer nen Link???


----------



## TobiasA (4 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> 2. lizenezen auf usb sind kein problem, seit step7 v5.4 werden die lizenezen auch auf einem 64mb stick ausgeliefert und nicht mehr auf floppy.


 
Ne, ich hab' mein 5.4 noch mit 'ner Floppy bekommen. Ich hab' das auch über den Stick machen müssen, allerdings hat das mit meinem Jetflash Stick prima funktioniert.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2007)

Hallo,

"HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" kann man verwenden, um einen USB-Stick als Festplatte zu formatieren.

Dann gibt es noch ein sehr nettes Tool von VMWare namens "VMware Diskmount utility". Was man in diesem Zusammenhang damit anfangen kann, ist mir natürlich nicht bekannt ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## M-Arens (4 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" kann man verwenden, um einen USB-Stick als Festplatte zu formatieren.
> 
> ...



Habe mir das Tool mal runter geladen aber wie muss ich den Stick formatieren damit ich die Lizenzen drauf spielen kann. Habe alles Probiert FAT, FAT32, NTFS aber nichts klappt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2007)

Hallo M-Arens,

meiner ist als FAT formatiert. Möglicherweise funktioniert es nicht mit jedem USB-Stick. Ich musste gerade feststellen, dass meiner auch nur als Wechseldatenträger erkannt wird und dass ich auch nur die "neuen" Lizenzen übertragen kann. Booten kann ich ich jedoch von dem Stick (Acronis-Bootmedium).

Hast du dir das "VMware Diskmount utility" mal angesehen? Eine allgemeine Kurzanleitung findest du hier:
http://www.vmaschinen.de/download/vm_mount.pdf


Gruß, Onkel


----------

